
UberRUSH – Now Open for Business in Chicago, NYC, and SF - keithito
http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/10/rush-open-for-business/
======
escherize
As a co-founder at an on-demand shipping service (fetchh.io) I've been
watching uber's entry into this segment. We don't operate on the delivery side
(not to mention we're in Australia) so we don't feel any competition. There
are a ton of different liabilities around deliveries and I'm surprised to see
uber expand in this direction, to possibly crush sidecar again.

